# Looking for the gentlest white base



## wearytraveler (May 7, 2017)

I've been doing CP for a year now and while I've never really worked on M&P I think I have the basics down to where I can get it done.  My daughter has shown interest in making some soap on her own and I'd like to get her started in M&P.  The issue is that I'm not that familiar with the different bases and would ask that someone advise which is a very gentle base to get.  No issues with allergies or vegan/non-vegan.  Anything considered super gentle would be great.

Thanks!


----------



## Arimara (May 7, 2017)

This is a great question.  I wish I could help but I still haven't gotten around to learning everything I can about M&P. I suspect some of  the soaps may be better than what I make at the moment.


----------



## CTAnton (May 7, 2017)

you could get a sampling from places like Bulk Apothecary...I'm partial to SFIC bases but they also carry other manufacturers...I know theres a castile and an olive oil soap base offered by SFIC , some palm free bases ,etc. I love the honey glycerine base...


----------



## Zany_in_CO (May 7, 2017)

CTAnton said:


> you could get a sampling from places like Bulk Apothecary...I'm partial to SFIC bases but they also carry other manufacturers...I know theres a castile and an olive oil soap base offered by SFIC , some palm free bases ,etc. I love the honey glycerine base...


Ditto ^^^ SFIC  is the closest to all natural soap. Another concern may be "sweating" that MP is prone to so you may want to look at the ones that are formulated for "low sweating".


Bramble Berry in WA carries SFIC too:

https://www.brambleberry.com/sfic-soap-c647.aspx


----------



## dibbles (May 7, 2017)

I agree with SFIC as the best base. My favorites were the hemp and goats milk bases. I have used BB low sweat base and it does help a lot with the sweating that M&P is prone to, but I would still wrap it with shrink wrap or something like Saran. Especially in humid conditions.


----------



## Arimara (May 8, 2017)

SFIC means...?


----------



## CTAnton (May 8, 2017)

its a company out of the west coast...SFIC Corporation,,,


----------



## Viore (May 8, 2017)

I like to use detergent-free bases from WSP for my M&P soaps. The buttermilk base is especially nice, because it also has honey, oatmeal, and calendula.


----------



## SunRiseArts (May 8, 2017)

I have tried bases from BB, NG, and BA, and I am going to go out of a limb here, and mention that my absolute favorite base in the double butter 5 pound slab from Michaels.  Yep, it sounds crazy, but it is amazing!

And you can use a 40% coupon.


----------



## wearytraveler (May 8, 2017)

Thanks everyone for their input.  I'll be checking each and every one out.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (May 8, 2017)

wearytraveler said:


> Thanks everyone for their input.  I'll be checking each and every one out.


Here's a link to SFIC MP Ingredients

http://www.sficcorp.com/melt_pour.php?cs_brief=15

The company started in San Francisco 49 years ago during the Hippy era and it's now located in Concord CA about 30 miles away. You can only buy bulk (500 lb and up) from the above link. Bulk Apothecary and Bramble Berry both sell online. You'll need to do a little research to learn how much of the various additives to add to tweak the soap to make it your own. 

Looking forward to pics! Happy Soaping!


----------



## soap1daze (May 22, 2017)

Late tuning in here but I'd suggest BB goat milk soap as a gentle m and p.


----------



## shoresoap (Jul 15, 2017)

I like Stephenson soap bases. SFIC is good as well. My last purchase was Stephenson 25# of Triple Butter (nice, gentle, white soap) and Stephenson 25# of clear. I purchase from Candle Science which is nearby and drivable so I can save on time and shipping cost


----------



## Cindy2428 (Jul 16, 2017)

I don't know if they still do it, but SFIC will sell a customer a 1-time sampler of 1 lb blocks of every type of soap they sell. If you like the brand I have found Bulk Apothecary to have the best prices for SFIC especially when on sale. Nurture Soap also carries SFIC bases. 

Though not a fan of propylene glycol, WSP has some very nice bases that I don't doctor very much. I especially like the 3-butter base.


----------

